
Ask HN: Programming jobs for a mechanical engineer - hanniabu
I graduated with a degree in mechanical engineering and have learned python, php,and Javascript since then. While I can get a normal Web dev or app developer or front end job, I figured I couldv earn more in a some niche area where my degree would be a benefit. However, I can not think of one other than creating CAD software, which I don&#x27;t believe I can do with my  current languages. Does anybody know of any areas where they believe a mechanical engineering background would be of use?
======
allennicol
CFD development also takes while studying in mechanical and aerospace
engineering. So I would say that yes it is entirely possible to be involved in
CFD development with a degree in ME, although you will probably need to pursue
an advanced degree in order to open the right doors.the job postings fall into
2 categories. The first is generally programming related, requiring a degree
or experience in programming. The second is related to the modeling or the
physics - for that companies want people with advanced engineering/physics
backgrounds.
[url=[http://www.essayguardian.com/](http://www.essayguardian.com/)] Custom
essay writing service[/url] provides you the information about programming job
what is scope for that job now etc.It should be useful guidelines for you.

------
brudgers
VectorWorks has a python interface [so does Blender, but that's not really
used as CAD]. The problem with building CAD software on existing platforms is
that CAD vendors don't build app stores. There are three reasons: a robust
independent apps would compete with features, CAD users tend not to have
budget discretion, and CAD API's have the sort of privileged access that can
wipe out a computer.

The real nexus of programming and mechanical engineering is embedded software.
Microcontrollers have become powerful enough that Python and JavaScript can be
used where margins are fat and bean counting is balanced against programmer
productivity. Of course, tradition and commodification of hardware make other
languages more common.

Then again, learning more languages is probably going to be part and parcel of
a programming career for any recent grad.

Good luck.

------
gusmd
I'm an ME and work in a simulation software company as a researcher. All of us
researchers are PhD Mechanical/Aerospace Engineers (tbh I'm the only without a
PhD, only a Masters here) and spend our days reading papers, implementing
MATLAB/Python prototypes of numerical methods, and passing that over to the
software engineers who implement those in the product with C++.

The C++ software engineers are all from traditional engineering backgrounds
(cannot remember their degrees though, sorry), as you do need the more
"advanced" Calculus to understand our stuff. I think this is where you should
be looking at - simulation/engineering software companies - if you have the
chops.

Good luck!

------
thorin
Most people i know of doing mech engine and programing work with some kind of
control software or in mathematical/engineering modelling. The former tends to
use c/c++ or done pretty proprietary languages. The latter sometimes uses
fortran, Matlab or maybe python. Getting a job with an engineering company
rather than a software house would probably be a good idea. Eg in my part of
the UK you'd look at utilities gas/electric supply, and manufacturing.

------
Gaessaki
While I was undertaking my M.eng undergrad, I once asked a senior prof how I
could integrate my mechanical engineering education with my software skills
and he answered that there were no programming opportunities in mechanical
other than in mathematical modelling and CAD software. That ultimately led me
to dropout and focus on the general front end and app dev jobs you cite. I bet
the engineering license aught to be a boon for certain positions though.

------
withaspark
I recommend considering fields in modeling and simulations
(aeronautics/defense and power generation simulations were great opportunities
for me going from ME undergrad to experienced SE). Expect to work in
Fortran/Ada/C/C++ though, but I found an ME background is a huge advantage
over the typical SE/CE candidates and are highly coveted by defense, utility,
and consulting firms. It gives you endless opportunities to actually practice
the diverse knowledge/skills built in a decent ME program.

------
DrNuke
You may want to have a look at data science (with Python) for manufacturing or
quality / flow control.

~~~
hanniabu
Thanks, that's a good idea

------
ganeshkd
PLM product life cycle management

~~~
hanniabu
Hmmm, thanks, never thought of that one

